# Dolmens



## msw141 (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm curious to know what people know or think about dolmens.  If you've found intersting information on them, or otherwise.  I tend to watch videos over reading documents, and on youtube usually there's only MegalithomaniaUK or slidshows without dialogue like vlad9vt.

I know that the experts say they are paleolithic tombs, but that's such an archeological trope. 




Just to address the tombs aspect, I don't see how these would make desirable tombs.  They're open to the elements, critters and looters.  I haven't seen anything that illustrated what a burial involving a dolmen looks like, I'm not saying it doesn't exist I just haven't come across it.  As a grave marker, they're unnecessarily complex, but also aesthetically unappealing.  If you have the ability to move such a large stone slab, why not just stand one up and carve on it?  I don't understand what significance the three-legged table design serves for a tomb or memorial to a deceased family member, and especially doesn't seem fitting for a king or chieftan.  What level of effort and time must have been required to create a dolmen?  Would these people have had the numbers and resources available to divert a work force to such a luxurious vanity project?  Did they have rope?  What kind of tools?    Another thing that I think works against this as a tomb is that they're scattered all over the globe in this same configuration.  Putting aside for a moment a widespread civilization forgotten to time, it doesn't seem to fit the traditional understanding of human progression.  Funeral rituals are important, I don't dispute that, but they are varied and unique to every group of people that have existed.  It wouldn't make sense that different cultures from Ireland to Korea all shared one burial ritual in the paleolithic era and then changed it drastically to what we find in the archeological record.

What's striking to me is how generic and widespread they are.  As I mentioned they can be found across a huge expanse of Europe and Asia.  They have a very utilitarian look to them.  It's only the size of the stone and the perceived difficulty that you would have trying to place these stones into position at the level of advancement assumed for the time period that I think assigns it ritual or symbolic status.  

I can't help but think they served a functional purpose.  I don't think they were dwellings.  They do seem like they could be temporary shelters.  But back to the size of the stones, it's impossible to think that a shepherd could put one of these up to keep dry while tending his flock.  

Two loose threads that I like to connect are giants and cataclysm.  I do believe that there was a time when giants existed.  We know there were megaflora and megafauna, the only thing that keeps us from assuming there were megapeople is that its not accepted.  However, there are accounts of giants all over oral tradition and early texts and it seems like at one time bones were commonly found but eliminated.  There are structural engineers that will tell you that dinosaurs are impossible, that their necks or overall size would crush under their own weight.  And theories like expanding earth present a plausible explanation for this discrepancy--- Earth has changed from what it is now.  Applying current day "constants" don't work because these are actually variables and they were different in the past from what they are now.  There was a time when large creatures were feasible.  So if you scale down the size of these stones, dolmens make a lot of sense.  It's a simple structure that you could and would create if you had stones that were workable for your strength.  Perhaps these were put up by men larger and stronger than what we're used to today.  And those people don't exist anymore, and could explain why a dolmen in Ireland looks like a dolmen in Korea.

The cataclysm aspect I think of is for what their purpose was for.  I saw a video discussion about King Arthur theories and in passing it was mentioned that there was a period of time when England was constantly being bombarded with debris from above, causing a long period of blight.  And in Turkey sites like Derinkuyu are extensive tunnel networks that seem to be for the purpose of housing an entire city that needed to escape the outside for a period of time.  

My personal working theory is that the purpose of a dolmen was to shield you from the sky.  that's why the large stone top is prominent and necessary.  If you found yourself caught in a debris storm, you seek out the nearest dolmen to ride it out and you won't get knocked on the head from a piece of a broken up comet or asteroid.  And giants are who built them, because I think they were constructed at a time and by a people for whome this wasn't such an impossible feat.

What kind of interesting tidbits have you run across?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2020)

If they were built by giants to shelter them from the sky then surely they would be giant sized.


----------



## msw141 (Nov 18, 2020)

I admit it's not an airtight case.  Perhaps the ground level has built up over time from original.  Or maybe benevolent giants were making them for their tiny human pals.  lol


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 18, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> If they were built by giants to shelter them from the sky then surely they would be giant sized.



Yes, we play with stones, so why couldn't giants? Makes sense to me.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2020)

He made the connection between giants and people having to hide from the sky hence my comment. My reaction when first viewing these dolmens many, many moons ago was the same as you have just posted. Humans do things simply because they can for entertainment so too speak. The impossible pebbles sculptures are human sized so assuming the dolmen stones were similarly human sized (for the giants) how tall would the giants have had to have been and why is all that remains of them are the piles of impossible pebbles?
Did they clamber out of the crater?

Where did the word Dolmen arise and is it a misinterpretation of a sound made into a word in a similar vein to Dao and Tao?


----------



## msw141 (Nov 18, 2020)

Really just interested in inviting people to share what they think or information they found.  I'm not trying to validate my theory.

Just don't think tombs make sense.  If you told me all of these dolmens were oriented to true north, maybe I'd buy into them having an astrological or ritual purpose, but I haven't heard that to be the case.

but the reason I came up with them being to shield from the sky is that this shape is the simplest and quickest design you can use if the purpose of the build is to elevate a large flat stone in that fashion.  then the question becomes "why would they need to elevate a large flat stone?" and that's where I landed on it being a roof or a shield.  And theh the cataclysmic sky debris was something i heard later that seemed to fit that.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2020)

The use of the word dolmen seems to me to be a catchall word used to put the inexplicable into a convenient 'dead end; where no-one really goes to preserve scientific integrity in much the same way anything Roman is used to block further investigation.

There are an extremely wide variety of four stone arrangements of three pillars and one roof that simply do not fit into any archaeological or historical timeline hypothesis be it official or unofficial. Their use as 'tombs' is just a guess used gain to shunt the inexplicable into a siding just as the word tomb is stuck to pyramids, similarly temples gets attached to other structures and I recall seeing it postulated somewhere that these dolmens were considered temples in their own right, but cannot recall where or by whom.

The elevation of the flat stone is intriguing as nearly all structures labelled dolmen exhibit this feature. Levers strike me as being and easy way to elevate a stone in the horizontal with the use of a support structure of wood or other stones to hold it in the air whilst the upright pillars are installed. A straight lift then drop is the most efficient in terms of effort undertaken. I cannot see anyone dragging or craning them into place. 
Why flat topped?
One thing that springs to mind that makes sense is for the laying out of the dead to be made visible to airborne scavengers but were that so then there would surely be many more of them in use and surviving today. If they were used to keep something off of the ground permanently then it must have been open to the weather which makes little sense unless whatever it was that was put up there was weatherproof.
Perhaps they were simply platforms where the storytellers and keepers of tales stood on to disseminate and garner the collective wisdom or the places where marriages took place but not all structures labelled dolmen have flat tops.

They all seem to be isolated from structures other than other dolmens perhaps they were places where the storytellers or shamen or such wise ones held council or went into trance or some such and the isolation was the point. Perhaps they were also the funerial place for these wise people.
Maybe they are physical symbols of an area of ground where sanctuary could be claimed by those in need of it, untouchable by anyone whilst there.

There really is a lot of speculation that can comes to mind when peering into these things and I would imagine were one to be in the presence of a dolmen clarity of thought could come to the mind sat alongside it but as I've never been near one I am once again speculating.

Two other things occur to me there is the possibility they were used as waymarkers for routefinding. They seem to be very distinctive with no two being exactly alike and strongly built as in hard to knock over and obliterate or maybe they were just the giants picnic tables!


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 18, 2020)

Dolmens are a mystery to be solved.
In Montana, there are the Montana megaliths, so I believe it is a worldwide phenomenon.
If I had to guess, they are remnants of a deeply ancient period where humans had more spiritual, telekinesis, and psychic powers. They simply used their minds to construct and manifest what they needed.
The lame mainstream theory of glaciers forming huge stones into architecture is just that, lame.

https://www.montanamegaliths.com
Its a theory that the Dolmens were used for earth energy manipulation. Or in other words, they helped "tune" the local landscape for a variety of uses.
Sylvie Ivanova on thee Newearth channel has covered Dolmens and megaliths extensively. She is not a good narrator, but the content is mind blowing.

Also Vlad:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW-cQkAZ93o_


----------



## msw141 (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks @kd-755 !  that's great stuff.  I like your points about it being an alter or stage, definitely gives that vibe.   I still wonder though why it had to be large stone.  You know, because if you needed to leave the dead out to be picked over by vultures, as they do in some cultures, it's overkill in terms of engineering.  I know ancient cultures go big in a lot of ways, but these seem to be rural, and it seems like if you just needed a platform then there's better/easier ways to accomplish that.  therefore it was important that it was made of stone.  What might be the reason you couldn't do this with wood or stacks of smaller stones.

 I also like the idea of a waypoint, and just wonder why it had to be so big.  perhaps to make it stand out from being mistaken for a natural rock formation.  you could see this from further out, and if you came across one you would know that it was unnatural.  I haven't heard anything to indicate that these dolmen are on sites of ancient cities, it seems like they are placed in rural areas same as they are found today, so a waypoint makes more sense than it being the site of a tomb of an important person who was leader of a large tribe.

.really cool to ponder.  I think I'm just a cheapskate so I always wonder "why bother making it the hard way when something else would get the job done easier."

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020



JWW427 said:


> I believe it is a worldwide phenomenon


Exactly, either the same culture is responsible, or its such a universal design that everyone came up with it.  Like if you were going to make an outdoor latrine, it's highly likely that you're going to end up with a design the same as people on the other side of the world.  (squatting vs. sitting preferences aside)  



JWW427 said:


> used for earth energy manipulation


I subscribe to this theory too.  I haven't seen anything that says that dolmens are found on lay lines, but that's not a concept that a lot of people are exploring, so it could just be unexplored at this time.  Like the pyramids, the chambers in the Giza pyramid definitely look like they're designed to be some sort of resonator.  and I even think those smaller pyramids next to it that are like russian nesting doll versions of the larger pyramid could be "starters".  Like it's easy to kick start the smaller pyramid, and then that is used to start the next larger pyramid, stepping up the vibrations and then ultimately get the Giza pyramid resonating.  



JWW427 said:


> She is not a good narrator, but the content is mind blowing.


Ha ha, I love her too and agree.  I mean her no disrespect but I wish someone would dub over her videos.  In fact if she made a patreon with that as a feature I would definitely subscribe.  I love the videos of elf castles.  She's got videos of locations I've never seen anywhere else, where there are ruins coming out of the sea (I think in Malta) and tunnel systems in fields (in Romania I think) that were incredible.   Definitely looks like remnants of a civilization before what is recorded in history.


----------



## Shikarihunter (Nov 18, 2020)

I've come to agree with my guy here. It only makes logical sense that something like this was once wood that has become petrified do to what he believes was a flood or THE flood. Do I want them to be created by giants or the druids had some sort of technology but I gotta go with my gut here. Megalithic structures are what brought me to the alternative community and I greatly appreciate the grandfathers like Yousef and Brien. 

_View: https://youtu.be/Tzk1wyhDQd4_


----------



## msw141 (Nov 18, 2020)

@Shikarihunter I have noticed there seems to be a variant of dolmen that is more enclosed with a cut door hole.  When I was putting my example pictures together I left those out because I am not sure what to think of them as something different is going on there.  to me these were definitely built or repurposed for shelters unlike the other ones, so I didn't want to make the point messy.  they also seem to occur in Russia if I'm not mistaken.



I've watched videos from WISE UP, he's on another level, but I think he's on to something.  I really wish I could find where he's getting all these pictures from.  he was the first person I heard suggest that the megalithic stones in Machu Picchu were formed concrete.  that blew my mind, but it would explain it so well, and remove the need for alien intervention theories.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2020)

Wood and smaller stones are not as robust or permanent. The longest wood survives in the ground is around 70-80 years (Catalpa being the wood concerned) so wooden platforms would fall down at some point. Also they are easy to burn down.

If a way marker then building them from large distinctive stones makes sense as they cannot easily or quickly be taken down or moved either to deliberately confuse or prank some folks. Their position in the landscape is fairly secure and even if they become obscured by trees or vegetation their structure remains intact. The key clue to the way marker idea is no two are identical so it should with a higher level of understanding than we seem to possess be possible to memorise such differences and where they are along with any meanings attached to them in regards to who and what (thing foods and water as well as people) are hereabouts.
Perhaps they are remnants of safe routes where anyone no matter what creed or culture could travel along unmolested by the people in the area they were passing through although I feel wars and killing come into being when commerce and governance come into being all on the back of religion arising so safe routes will not have been part of the requirements for life in those times.

There is also the possibility that there was something else on top of these stones as a great many of them look like tripods and are massive enough (in mass) to hold up something of size on their tops. A lantern or beacon of some kind, not necessarily light could have been sound to give travellers and locals an idea of where they are in relation to the direction of the noise. 
I really do feel that there are things missing from these structures. More ephemeral things so too speak.


----------



## Therinkha (Nov 18, 2020)

Shikarihunter said:


> I've come to agree with my guy here. It only makes logical sense that something like this was once wood that has become petrified do to what he believes was a flood or THE flood. Do I want them to be created by giants or the druids had some sort of technology but I gotta go with my gut here. Megalithic structures are what brought me to the alternative community and I greatly appreciate the grandfathers like Yousef and Brien.
> 
> _View: https://youtu.be/Tzk1wyhDQd4_


 Love wise Up channel.
I think he says it’s mud walls that turn to stone from being submerged.
The wood leaves an imprint.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2020)

msw141 said:


> I really wish I could find where he's getting all these pictures from


Makes you wonder doesn't it! Who has access to things others cannot find and only uses them in video form?
Wood and thatch rot in damp aerobic conditions, take a walk in a forest or a reed bed to see the process in action and see the process for yourself.


----------



## msw141 (Nov 18, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> I really do feel that there are things missing from these structures.


good points on trying to figure out what we're missing, since anything wood or organic would be long gone.  there has to be something similar still being used somewhere that might provide a clue.  there's only so many human activities it could relate to:  cooking, agriculture, hunting, war, religion, mining...etc.  sounds like a good way to investigate it.



Therinkha said:


> mud walls that turn to stone


don't forget the reeebaahr


----------



## hajnal (Nov 18, 2020)

Therinkha said:


> mud walls that turn to stone


don't forget the reeebaahr
[/QUOTE]
I've seen many of Wise Up videos, they are really very interesting, but I have many  questions: for instance:   who,  when and why  made all the digging up of all that buildings so clean inside and outside everywhere,  all over the world? 
 Many of them  stand  mostly on the surface of the ground, most of them are hollow inside, the caverns in them are empty, not filled with mudrock. or mud or stone, how is it possible, if everything  was  so awfully flooded?  
What happened to the mud or ash, which enclosed them, and most likely also turned to rock,  and how is  the separation possible from the things, which  became very similar rock under the great pressure of water?
 I am afraid, the answer will be: "wind and water erosion made the work" but I'm not sure, why let the erosion mostly intact the buildings, or man made structures, and eroded the surrounding layers?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2020)

This superb site about Irish dolmens illustrates what I mean by the word dolmen being used as a catchall and has lots of intriguing photographs, paintings and sketches. Irish Portal Dolmens


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 18, 2020)

Something really bizarre was happening when these things were piled together.
I mean, look at this stuff!
Were they indeed portals and stargates?
Many people think Stonehenge––a big series of Dolmens––was a powerful portal.
Stones hold massive energy...its a technology not taught about in the public sector.






THIS... is what it takes to lift 150-200 tons.
I don't want to hear anyones BS on wood levers again.


----------



## msw141 (Nov 18, 2020)

I can't get over how massive these capstones are.  I'd like to see a demonstration of how they moved these into place.  and I wonder how far away these rocks were quarried.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 19, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> There is also the possibility that there was something else on top of these stones as a great many of them look like tripods and are massive enough (in mass) to hold up something of size on their tops. A lantern or beacon of some kind, not necessarily light could have been sound to give travellers and locals an idea of where they are in relation to the direction of the noise.
> I really do feel that there are things missing from these structures. More ephemeral things so too speak.


I too have thought about this and i think you maybe on to something here, say if winds blow through them do they or would they have produced a distinctive sound, or as you say been a platform for such a thing, no proof of this and just a thought!


----------



## Shikarihunter (Nov 19, 2020)

Thomas Sheridan has done some interesting work into Dolmens. He really is an inspiration, not just on dolmens but as a human. 

_View: https://youtu.be/GJw6DlzQbZ8_


	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020



kd-755 said:


> msw141 said:
> 
> 
> > I really wish I could find where he's getting all these pictures from
> ...


The structures would have been submerged


----------



## Ponygirl (Nov 19, 2020)

Having hiked a lot, especially here in the desert, I always see stacks of stones. It’s to let other hikers know you’re on the right track. So . . . What if the hikers who left these giant stacks of rock, all in the same pattern, were saying the same thing? Zoom out and see where these stacks of stones lead. 
Consider the stone-stackers to be up to 300 ft in height. It would be as easy for a giant to stack these stones as it would be for us to stack our smaller stones. What if the world had come apart, and these stones were leading the survivors to each other? Any computer geniuses in the crowd to calibrate these stones?


----------



## msw141 (Nov 19, 2020)

I just found this article based on some suggestions in your comment.  I haven't read it yet, I'll dig in and see if they found that dolmen's are navigationally aligned.

Link to academic paper on dolmens


----------



## Ponygirl (Nov 19, 2020)

Could they also mark entrances to the underground?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 19, 2020)

I've been looking at the different types of structure that get stuck with the dolmen label and they are not all the same. There are two, three and four, pillar structures most having a flattish top stone on them. Then there are others with what look like an ordinary tumbled boulder on them. 
Still others seem to be enclosed on all sides with one face having a round hole in them. Other completely enclosed structures have square or rectangular holes in them on one face.
A different type are those which appear to be part of much bigger structures although bits seem to be missing and these do not have flat stones but more natural looking stones atop them in the main.
Some appear to have had stone pillars added under the flat stone tops at different times as they just seem incongruous. 
Most of the collapsed ones require a leap of faith to be labelled dolmen as many are missing a capstone. Assuming the missing capstones were as big an heavy as the extant ones are estimated to be where on earth did they go?

A few a rare few have stone supports under them or rather stone walls built in the dry stone style and these enclose one or two sides of the structures and the amount of stones lying about on most of the sites I looked at suggest the other sides were also enclosed with these dry stone walls.

The tomb explanation is a guess. There is absolutely nothing in any of them even the ones labelled dolmen that are in reality more like caves than man made structures have nothing about their remains that is indicative of constant use as a tomb be it a tomb for one person only or continuous use as a tomb for generations of family. None of the stones seem to have any wear from human feet or hands on them and none as far as I can see bear any tool marks with most seemingly unworked stone.

The two practical methods that seem to suggest ways of lifting the flatstone or roof stone off of the ground seem to be a levering and support system to get the stone above the finished level of the supporting pillars, at least on the structures held up by pillars and then by removing the supports and allowing the pillars to take the weight of the capstone. Getting the pillars in the right place to ensure the flat stone doesn't sit off balance when lowered and ensuring the ground they are in is able to support the combined weight of the pillars and flat stone shows a level of engineering skill and know how we would struggle to replicate today. That said there is no way to know what knowledge or indeed kit the builders had at their disposal.
The other is to sink the pillars into the base of the shallow lake or river or whatever by moving them into place with rafts or logs and then repeating the process with the flat stone but again the degree of precision to ensure the ground under the water could take the weight and the positioning of the pillars and the capstone over the pillars requires great engineering skill.
An obvious method would be to use and A frame crane and pulleys to lift the pillars up and down into prepared slots in the ground and then repeat the process with the flat stone. Such a crane presumably made of wood would leave no trace  but it has to be considered as an option if for no other reason than the mainstream dismiss such things out of hand.

The mainstreams method is the builders built a small mound of material alongside a the slot they had cut and dragging the pillars up the slope they then attached ropes to the pillar and pulled it upright by levering it against the mound so it fell in a rope controlled manner into the slot. Then the builders repeated it for the other pillars and once they were all secure and levelled they mounded material up and around the pillars so they disappeared and then hauled the capstone up the slope on wooden rollers by using rope and positioned it correctly then dug out the material to settle the stone on position before removing all the slope material by hand which left the flat stone up in the air on top of its supporting pillars.

To me the amount of effort involved in this when expanded out across all the known multi pillar dolmens is colossal and I find it incredulous that there wasn't a much easier method employed. 
Of course there are the sound wave, the moulded in place, the levitation theories et all but none of these have ever left the world of theory and entered the world of practicality. I'm not dismissing them out of hand as having an ability to move heavy things by making them lighter in some fashion would easily explain these structures and many others that litter the landscape which would render all methods based in the practicalities of today moot.


----------



## GreenBunny87 (Nov 20, 2020)

Extraterrestrial landing pads for some, maybe?


----------

